# 2 LAST Bikes aus Freiburger Keller geklaut! Bitte helft uns , sie wieder zubekommen!!



## velo rouge (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, aus unserem Keller wurde gestern die beiden Räder von meinem Freund und einem Freund von uns aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut.







 Technische Daten:

 Mountainbike Vollgefedert
 Marke:   LAST
 Modell:  HERB FR

 Farbe: Rahmen/Federgabel Weiß,(Federgabel Rock Shox Lyric)
            Naben Rot, Felge Schwarz,(Bikeman Laufradsatz)
Bremsen in Blau mit Orangen Hebel/Deckel,Blaue Bremsleitung (The Cleg 4),
            Vorbau/Lenker Schwarz(FUNN)
            Sattelstütze/Sattel Schwarz
            Tretkurbeln/pedale Schwarz
            Schaltung Schwarz/rot (sram xo,shimano xt)


 NP: ca.4000-5000

 Das Rad ist relativ Auffällig aufgrund der bunten Anbauteile, und wird nicht in großer Stückzahl prodoziert.
 Da es ein Prototyp (Unikat) ist, hat es keine Rahmennr. Das Einzige ohne!
 Auch aus diesem Grund ist am Umwerfer (Schaltungseinheit Vorne) ein  kleines Stück abgefeilt, da er sonst am Rahmen anstoßen würde.

Bitte haltet die Ohren ud Augen offen, wir sind für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis dankbar

In großer Wut und Trauer

Dirk, Jahn und Alke


----------



## velo rouge (19. April 2012)

Hier das vo Dirk:

Welcher Verbrecher hat mein Last AM größe M in Freiburg ausm Keller  geklaut???!!!! Bitte haltet die Augen offen nach meinem geliebten  Schatz:

 Rahmen: Last Herb AM Größe m
 Gabel: Fox Talas weiß RC2
 Laufräder Bikeman, rote Naben, schwarze Mavic Felgen Hinterrad 150mm Einbaubreite 12mm Steckache, Vorderrad QR20 Steckachse
 Kurbeln Shimano SLX 2 fach mit Rockring
 Schaltwerk SRAM X9
 Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch (ist undicht und verliert Öl)
 Vorbau Truvative Holzfeller, schwarz
 Leker Syntaces Vector, schawarz
 Lenkergriffe: Across mit goldenen Schraubschellen
Sattel & Stüze: SDG USA I Beam, schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Bremsen: Shimano XT, Bremsscheiben: voren ICE tec, hinten Magura
 Pedale: schwarze Flat Pedals
 Besondere Merkmale: Hintere Bremsleitung ist zu lang und daher in einer Spirale am Hinterbau fixiert.
 Unterrohr ist mit durchsichtiger Schutzfolie beklebt
 Felge hinten hat ordentliche Delle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdi1 (20. April 2012)

Sauerei sowas. Ich wünsch viel Euch viel Glück bei der "suche"  und dem Dieb mindestens einen Beinbruch beim damit fahren.


----------



## velo rouge (21. April 2012)

So kurz zum neusten Stand der Dinge: Das weisse LAST ist wieder da!!!!! es wurde 500M eter Luftlinie in einem Vorgarten gefunden. Die Diebe konnten damit nicht wirklich flüchten, weil es einen Platten hatte, (meine Freund war einfach zu faul den noch zu flicken!!!) da schwarze ist weiterhin verschollen!


----------



## linnsche (10. Juli 2012)

Wo genau war das???? Meiner Schwester ihrs und das ihres Freundes wurden auch geklaut letztes Jahr und ihrs wurde auch aufgrund eines plattens wieder gefunden......die Diebe sollen echt geschnappt werden.... Damit dürfen die nicht durchkommen!!!!!!!!


----------



## velo rouge (10. Juli 2012)

das war in Freiburg-Waldsee Viertel! leider ist das schwarze LAST ist bis jetzt nicht wieder da. naja , das Verfahren wurde eingestellt............was soll man da machen?!?


----------



## kona.orange (5. August 2012)

Wievile von den Last in schwarz gibt es überhaupt in Freiburg?
Neulich hab ich im Vorbeifahren eins an den Treppen der Brücke beim Konzerthaus stehen sehen. Wär ja nen ziemlich blöder Dieb, sich dort blicken zu lassen...


----------



## velo rouge (8. August 2012)

Naja, das Problem ist, das der Besitzer des gestohleen schwarzen LASTs sich ei neues schwarzes LAST gekauft hat. beim genaue hinschauen sieht man doch Unterschiede-z.B. sind die Laufräder beim gestohlenen LAST rot.
Dummerweise weiss ich vo mindestens 2 neuen in Freiburg herumfahrenden LAST-in schwarz und legal erstanen!Wir habens mittlerweile aufgegeben.... :-(


----------

